# Painting i did recently..



## katieq (Oct 15, 2012)

How dp makes me feel, currently.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

I like this! I can totally relate. You are very talented


----------



## katieq (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh thank you







recently started painting again.. it takes my mind of things and makes me feel good


----------



## Cotillion (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice one, I like that fact that you didn't paint a face, it makes the picture so symbolic.


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

this is quite amazing


----------



## Dexter42 (Apr 13, 2011)

Reminds me of a book cover, but nice work either way.


----------



## gonegone (Jun 20, 2012)

This would make a cool album cover.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2013)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## DaisyMen (Jul 20, 2013)

I love how the hair flows and the pose of the girl has. Very nice. Keep painting, you're talented, is this watercolor?


----------

